# Plug and play amplifier (NOT Match)



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

https://enfigcarstereo.com/ENFIG_PNPAMP_VW16.html

Just got off the phone with Enfig. They told me it should work fine with the Atlas as they have confirmed it works with the Tiguan. The kit has all the harnesses for a plug and play addition of https://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car/Amplifiers/GM+Digital+Series/GM-D1004

The amp alone costs 150. Seems like a decent value. Anyone know what the non fender audio system has in terms of Ohms and RMS power?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Sorry, don't have the answer but am curious about that kit -- does it include the amp? It's not clear from the webpage...

Looks like the Pioneer GM-D1004 is discontinued now?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Yes it has the amp. Talked to them. They have like 8 amps in stock. It is discontinued


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Nice. Sounds like it'd be a great plug and play upgrade. 

Probably will be hard to find the RMS power and ohms of the stock system. Did you check the audio system manual that came with the car? 

I'd bet the only way to get impedance for the stock speakers is to pull the harness and use a multi-meter on the pins.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

they use the harness that comes with the amp to make the PnP harness. I am absolutely sure they could do it with another amp (if they want to is another story). There are like 3 or 4 very similar, almost exact, amps by Sony, Alpine, Kenwood, etc. Does Enfig come to the forums?

EDIT, just ordered the enfig kit. will post how it installs and works.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

speed51133! said:


> they use the harness that comes with the amp to make the PnP harness. I am absolutely sure they could do it with another amp (if they want to is another story). There are like 3 or 4 very similar, almost exact, amps by Sony, Alpine, Kenwood, etc. Does Enfig come to the forums?
> 
> EDIT, just ordered the enfig kit. will post how it installs and works.


Great, post an update on the install and your impressions. :beer:


----------



## poorboy17 (Jun 27, 2017)

Any update on the install? Been wanting more from my atlas radio.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Hasn't arrived yet. Per the tracking number it should be here today. If I can install it with ONLY pulling out the OEM cd player, I will do it today. If I have to remove the glove box, then this weekend. Enfig said I MIGHT have to remove the box to get access to all the harnesses.


----------



## poorboy17 (Jun 27, 2017)

Ok cool, keep us updated with all the details of how it sounds.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

usps....arriving saturday.....


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

the amp kit arrived. I have the harness all assembled (just took a few seconds). I will install it tonight. There is about 5 feet of wire harness. Looks like it could be cut down to 2, but who knows, maybe you need the length to mount the amp in there. The amp itself is tiny. It is about the size as two kid's mini juice boxes.

Anyone know what the go-to place is to host pics these days? The ones I used to use on these forums is looong gone.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

It took about 5 min to install. The kit came with some kind of relay harness that Enfig says eliminated "turn on popping". They say it is optional. The amp would not power on with it. Not sure if the wires are bad or what. I took it out of the equation and everything works great. It is a huge boost in sound. Well worth it. I will talk to enfig about the relay issue. I have pics to show, but no hosting site yet.


Edit. So when trying to stuff it all back it there was so way it was fitting. I had to remove the glove box then it was fine. Took me about 45 min, first time doing it. If I had to do it again it would be much less.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice!

Use www.flickr.com or www.imgur.com to host your pics


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Ok, I'm doing this off a cell, so I'll just dump some pics and edit it later.
This is the harness all clipped together with the amp. I thought it was way too long, but the length comes in handy when tucking the amp into the dash. Note, the relay harness, as I call it, is the thick black part with a little black box it can be totally unclipped and bypassed. ...Must be an easier way, I have to go into the image source html and sift through it for the direct link....









This shows how the CD player is removed from the glove box. The two little tools were 5 bucks from enfig. Just push in and pull out.









The cd player is the real headunit. The screen is just that, a touch screen. Once you have the cd player out, you have just enough room to get at the harness behind it. Unclip the big square one by pressing and rotating a tab. It is called a quadlock harness, nifty thing, way easier than the older ones. Google it for instructions on how it works. (at the end I needed to totally take out the headunit and the glove box to get it all to fit. to do that, all the other colored plugs also come out. Some come out by sliding out a tab and others come out with pinching a clip. Here I just wanted to make sure it all works).









I then clipped in the enfig harness on one side and the cd player on the other side.

















you can see there is no way it is fitting back in there like this. I tested it and no sound and the amp would not light up. As I said before, the little relay harness was the issue. Taking it out made it all work. 









here it is all tucked in and the wires routed. I put the original quadlock harness above the cd player slot and only passed the new one through.









So to get the glove box out there are three torx screws on the top of the glove box and three on the bottom by the foot well. There is also one deep inside the slot where the cd player slides in. After these are all out, a slight tug makes the glove box fall out. Note, the glove box light harness will be yanked on if you just let it fall, do it slowly and unclip the light harness so you don't ruin anything.









this is where I tucked the amp into. It is essentially to the right of the glove box and slightly below. There is a nice hollow spot that has sound dampening all around to cushion it.









Here is how i routed all the wires. i only passed the new quadlock harness into the cd player slot and left the original one out of the way, and above the slot.









here it is all closed up









I left out how the glove box splits into two. This is done when changing out the cabin air filter. I do not really think you need to do it to get it out, but if you do, there are two tabs you depress. Open the glove box, and inside the box, on the roof of it, press these on each side. I used a flat head screw driver and it seems just pressing the right one was enough, but there is one on the left as well.









Once you do that the glove box can open like a full 70 degrees open. There is a little hinge linkage on the right side that can come off to let it own lower. It is flimsy plastic, so do it softly. To get off the hinge you just slide it around where it attaches on the glove box. The opposite side just pulls right out of a slot receiver in the dash.









That is about it. like I said, it sounds way better. It is WAY louder and highs and mids are great. The bass doesn't boom, but it is way better. I adjusted the equalizer so the bass is like +3 and mids and highs are like -3. I think it sounds way better than the sound in my 2017 GMC Terrain Denahli. If you add a spare tire sub it would be a full system IMO. The fader and balance also still work.

NOTE, I had everything ON and playing music as I put it all back together. I wanted to be sure it was working. A few times here and there the amp cut out. I tried wiggling all the wires and banging on things to re-create it. I could not. Not sure what caused that. Now that it is installed, I have not had it happen again. Who knows, there are so many damn wires I am not testing them all out, no way. As long as it doesn't happen again I am happy. If it does, I will pull it all and ask for a replacement from enfig. I would NOT let this deter you as it sounds so much better for $250.

I also do not hear any audio pop when turning on or off. I am not uploading sounds clips, I think there are totally pointless, you cant hear anything to make a decision. Just rest assured the sound is a significant improvement. Not a few thousand dollar system improvement, but WELL worth $250, no question about it.

https://flic.kr/p/2jkdKza


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Thanks for the details and photos, sounds like a great upgrade and a pretty easy DIY. :thumbup:


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Wow, nice work. :beer:

Might have to do this...


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

so after driving around a few days my overall impressions is that it is great for high volume listeners. It really opens up when you crank it up. At low to mid volume, it is not very noticeable. I am particularly referring to the base. I have the base now set all the way up and mid and highs almost all the way down. It really needs a sub to get the low frequencies to wake up.

Still worth it, don't get me wrong, but for low volume listening it doesn't do a whole lot. I guess low volume listeners probably don't care as much, but I enjoy not having blasting highs ti be able to hear the base notes.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

So, no radio coding necessary right? And presumably the amp uses speaker-level inputs?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

No coding whatsoever. I don't see why you would even need it? It is plug and play, uses speaker level input.


----------



## emdy (Nov 18, 2019)

So, would this work on a S without the CD player?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

emdy said:


> So, would this work on a S without the CD player?


No idea. Doubt it.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

So this is sold out now...

/sad trombone


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

the amp was discontinued

I bet if you can find that amp and send it to them, they would make the kit. All they do is make the wiring harness.

https://shop.pioneerelectronics.com/p/gm-d1004

I would call Enfig and ask them. Looks like you can still buy the amp. According to crutchfield it was discontinued.

https://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-GM-D1004-4-Channel-Digital-Amplifier/dp/B00O8B7BXQ


----------



## Lonestar_22 (Oct 29, 2020)

NoDubJustYet said:


> So this is sold out now...
> 
> /sad trombone


 they Kicker KEY180 is the same dimensions as the Pioneer amp and has alot more features. They should be able to use that one instead.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

speed51133! said:


> the amp was discontinued
> 
> I bet if you can find that amp and send it to them, they would make the kit. All they do is make the wiring harness.
> 
> ...



Good idea, thanks. :beer:


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

i replaced everything except the head unit and I use Tidal through my phone (master copies when available)
*800w d4000 polk amp 
4 infinity kappas 2ohm
audio DM608
10-inch kicker q class sub 2ohm
the speaker in the doors are not very good replace these before you mess with the amp and see how that goes first​*


----------

